# Skoda Fabia Value packed models



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

New Reaction hatch and Monte Carlo TECH Estate join best-selling Fabia range
Fabia Reaction comes with £3,715 discount while stocks last
Fabia Monte Carlo TECH Estate added after sell-out success of hatch version
Fabia Reaction from £9,690; Fabia Monte Carlo TECH Estate from £12,575
Milton Keynes, 25 July 2013: ŠKODA is celebrating the great British summertime with the arrival of two new additions to the best-selling Fabia range. The Fabia Reaction and Fabia Monte Carlo TECH Estate hit showrooms this month, both delivering high equipment levels and incredible value for money.

New Fabia Reaction from £9,690








The new Fabia Reaction is equipped with all the essential features needed to look and stay cool this summer and joins the range with an introductory price of just £9,690 - a £3,715 less than the normal price of £13,405. Despite its highly affordable price-tag, the Fabia Reaction features an extensive equipment list. Air-conditioning and a three-spoke leather steering wheel are fitted as standard, while the exterior benefits from a unique combination of 16-inch black Comet alloys, rear spoiler, black detailing on the roof, mirrors and grille, and Sunset glass. Combined with the Meteor Grey paintwork, the Fabia Reaction has serious head-turning ability.

The Fabia Reaction model is fitted with a 1.2 12V 69PS engine and is only available in hatch form.

New Fabia Monte Carlo TECH Estate from £12,575








The new Fabia Monte Carlo TECH Estate follows on from the popular hatch version launched earlier this year. Available with a choice of two advanced engines: 1.2 TSI 105PS or 1.6 TDI CR 105PS, the TECH is based on the Monte Carlo model, but adds Amundsen sat-nav and Bluetooth connectivity as standard. Thanks to a striking design that includes gloss black wheelarches and grille, the Fabia Monte Carlo TECH Estate combines sporty looks with exceptional practicality.

Available with three colour options: red, white and black, the 1.2 TSI 105PS petrol model is priced from £12,575, while the 1.6 TDI CR 105PS starts from £13,545.

Commenting on the arrival of the new models, Alasdair Stewart, ŠKODA UK Brand Director of said: "We're always looking at ways of delivering better value to our customers, and these two new additions to the Fabia range do just that. We're confident that buyers will appreciate the high equipment levels and stylish design that both the Reaction and Monte Carlo TECH offer."

The Fabia Reaction and Monte Carlo TECH Estate are available for customer order now. With limited stocks available at ŠKODA retailers across the UK, buyers will need fast reactions to secure one


----------



## turbom (Feb 17, 2013)

Always liked the look of the fabia monte carlo hatch back but that estate does look good too.


----------

